# Too close



## Todd Cook (Sep 7, 2015)

Michelle, Ethan and I did some scouting this weekend. We're hunting some new property so we were trying to learn it a little and put up a couple of stands for next weekend. I found a tree I liked in a funnel between a beaver pond and a really nasty thicket. It seems to be a natural travel corridor and it pinches down pretty tight.

The tree was in a really well hidden spot, one of those ambushes I like so much. One of those rare spots where you can see them coming and shoot out of it but they won't likely catch you in the tree.

I walked over toward the base of it, and what happened next sorta went into slow motion. I saw it as my foot was coming down, but it was too late to stop. I somehow shifted to the right at the last second and planted my right foot about 6 inches away from this rascal. 

The heck of it all is this: I wear snake boots most all the time, but this spot was the first one I looked at yesterday morning and I hadn't put them on yet! I had on a lightweight pair of hikers (ankle high). I still feel like an idiot over that, with the knee high boots in the truck!

Anyway, my foot stayed planted for about .0000024 seconds and I was airborn once again. I was a pretty good athlete years ago, but I'm in my late 40's and not as lean as I once was. But you woulda been impressed with my ninja/ matrix move I pulled off. I mean I got clear of that thing in a hurry.

I try to live and let live with snakes, but that one had to go! 56" long. Ya'll be careful out there.


----------



## oldfella1962 (Sep 7, 2015)

I've never been an athlete, but I think I broke a standing long-jump record when I did a similar thing with a water moccasin. I'm pretty much married to my snake boots now. It's a pain taking them off, putting them on, etc.etc. when you have to drive your vehicle to another spot then get out to scout or hunt, but it's worth it IMO. I figure since I paid so much for them I'm getting my money's worth!


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Sep 7, 2015)

Glad you are OK......(note to self: snake boots belong on feet,
and not in truck!))


----------



## Barry Duggan (Sep 7, 2015)

Thank you Todd.


----------



## Blueridge (Sep 7, 2015)

That was close!  Did you yell loud?
Glad you're ok Todd.


----------



## RonsPlc (Sep 7, 2015)

You have plans for the skin? ... I have a Bear Alaskan that is looking for one.
Glad you got him first!


----------



## bronco611 (Sep 7, 2015)

that is one heck of a cane brake there. You have enough hide there to cove a long bow with just one snake, I hope you kept the hide.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Sep 7, 2015)

I bet your heart skipped a beat. I know mine would have.


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Sep 7, 2015)

dm/wolfskin said:


> I bet your heart skipped a beat. I know mine would have.



x2 on this.


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 7, 2015)

That coulda been trouble.  It's unreal how well they blend in.  Glad it wasn't a bad ending. Put your boots on, friend.


----------



## Stump Shooter (Sep 7, 2015)

Glad you didn't get got but you got to start taking that snakes head off, just to make sure.


----------



## Todd Cook (Sep 7, 2015)

Blueridge said:


> That was close!  Did you yell loud?
> Glad you're ok Todd.



Kinda loud. I said a couple of things I shouldn't have.


----------



## AllAmerican (Sep 7, 2015)

Close one,  looks like you were more athletic than Mr. Snake !  Call Vance,  He may be able to grill that one too.


----------



## Blueridge (Sep 8, 2015)

Todd Cook said:


> Kinda loud. I said a couple of things I shouldn't have.



" a little profanity or a little intellectual detachment at these times is of material help in the process of auto-suggestion." ( whatever that last part means?)

Saxton Pope   While sneaking up on 4 Grizzlies.

We understand Todd.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Sep 8, 2015)

Wow! Glad your ok!!


----------



## ngabowhunter (Sep 8, 2015)

Hope you had a change of drawers in the truck too


----------



## Barebowyer (Sep 8, 2015)

Thank goodness you are okay...definitely a reality check for us that sometimes cut corners!


----------



## Rix56 (Sep 8, 2015)

*Too close is right*

Don't know if I could ever quit looking for that ones siblings, that would probably be the stand I wouldn't be in


----------



## bradyxps (Sep 9, 2015)

Close call glad you didn't get bit. I started using snake gaiters a couple years ago rather than boots. To me they are a lot easier to deal with and more comfortable. But you may not get the same protection of boots.


----------



## pine nut (Sep 9, 2015)

Glad you weren't hit!    On the way home from one of the Horse creek hunts, just south of Hawkinsville GA there was a canebreak dead in the road that was as wide over most of her length as the wide part of that boot in the bed of your pickup!  The hide was ruined or I would have it.  Same trip thirty or so minutes later on Hwy 341 I stopped to kill a diamond back same size as your pictured one.  It was crossing in a neighborhood.  I practice live and let live too but could not reconcile a possible child encounter where it was heading.   Saved that hide.
Didn't see the actual body but the very largest head I've ever seen was an Eastern Diamondback head the size of a scaucer easily six inches across.  He /she was meading west to east on the road between Glenville and Ludowicci, GA.  That was about thirty years ago but I could show you within feet exactly where it was.  One does not forget a location that important!  Todd, ain't no use in your buying a lotto ticket, you done used up your luck!  Glad you are ok though, very glad!


----------



## beaulesye10 (Sep 9, 2015)

Stepped on this guy yesterday afternoon helping a friend move a stand for later in the year.


----------



## bowtoater (Sep 10, 2015)

Killed a 4ft canebrake Monday.  The water has them moving to the hill on our club. It is wet. Good luck sat everyone


----------



## Clipper (Sep 10, 2015)

You had a close call.  Thanks for posting so the rest of us will take the time to put on our boots or chaps.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Sep 11, 2015)

Critter's like these will help you get religion real quick.. 

As for the boots in the truck thing.. I can hear my Daddy saying..Well how did that work out fur ya! LOL.
He always told me that after he advised otherwise.. smart man!   

Glad everyone is safe!
Everyone be extra careful this weekend...There on the move and already looking for a place to hide this winter..


----------



## Worship Drummer (Sep 11, 2015)

I had a stand off with a 4 foot coiled timber rattler 12 inches from my shin bone.  Even though it was a couple of years ago, I will never forget the experience. I stood there still and quiet and so did he.  After what seemed like 10 minutes he slithered off and so did I.  The only reason he did not bite me is because God did not want him too, there is no other explanation. This is how I know I do not have a heart problem...I would have died right there.


----------



## hambone76 (Sep 15, 2015)

Glad you didn't get bit. My snake boots reside in my truck throughout deer season and I never get out without them.


----------



## trad bow (Sep 16, 2015)

Glad you are ok but as SS said , TAKE THAT HEAD OFF. I have seen dead snakes strike an hour after being dead and tossed into truck.


----------

